
Facebook to be hit by its largest ever advertiser boycott over racism - quijoteuniv
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/jun/24/ben-and-jerrys-joins-facebook-advertising-boycott-racism
======
quijoteuniv
A similar post was link earlier today but the link was from the NYT. Most of
the comments went to discuss NYT intentions in publishing this, instead of the
boycott. So i am linking the guardian and hopefully discussion will be about
facebook/ads/boycott and maybe opportunistic marketing.

